# Gear up for Spring 2019 with AMSOIL!



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Spring is coming, and with it, your general maintenance on everything you put away for winter. I'll be doing my annual oil change as well and firing up all of the lawn equipment not long after. Some of you may not know, but AMSOIL has a pretty heavy focus in the small engine world as well. For the Cruze, we have the 5W-30 Signature Series oil (which is priced very well by the case of 12), our Synchromesh MTF (which shifts quite well in this transmission), our Signature Series ATF (great in both the gas and diesel transmissions), two coolant options, and brake fluid. 

However, we also have 2-stroke and 4-stroke small engine oils for lawn, off-road, and marine engines. With a convenient one-stop shop, you can get lubricants and additives for everything you need to be ready for spring. Shoot me a PM if you're interested and I can put together a package deal.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

PM'd


----------



## robhudd (Oct 11, 2016)

I've been an Amsoil user for over 30 years! I love the stuff and run it in all my vehicles.

I own a stock 2012 1.4 Cruze auto, and use Amsoil Signature Series 5w30. I thought I read that you use Amsoil European 5w30. Is that right? Is it better for the 1.4 engine than Amsoil SS?

I enjoy reading all your posts! Thank you.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

robhudd said:


> I've been an Amsoil user for over 30 years! I love the stuff and run it in all my vehicles.
> 
> I own a stock 2012 1.4 Cruze auto, and use Amsoil Signature Series 5w30. I thought I read that you use Amsoil European 5w30. Is that right? Is it better for the 1.4 engine than Amsoil SS?
> 
> I enjoy reading all your posts! Thank you.


I ran Amsoil 10W30 in my ‘12 Eco and now also in my ‘17. It does great.


----------

